# Battery Capacity-triples-via-holey-aluminum



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if this innovation could be combined with the DBM Kolibri battery chemistry.


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> Hmm, I wonder if this innovation could be combined with the DBM Kolibri battery chemistry.


Yes and then there was the Lithium Vanadium possibilities too. Whichever way, the future looks bright once mass production happens.


----------

